# UFC 246: McGregor returns to face Donald Cerrone



## BenTheBuilder10 (Jan 14, 2020)

Yoooo Mcgregor is returning.. very excited. I don't know how Donald Cerrone. 

What do you guys think? I am thinking Mcgregor will KO him. In an interview he said "Donald and I have history.. long history. Its an exciting bout and fan friendly bout." :sSig_woohoo2:

Also, he respects him. Because he's a family man. I am amazed how McGregor didn't trash talk but showed sense and appreciated his opponent. Let's see how it goes and what more UFC 246 online can offer us. 

:headbang::headbang:


----------



## *Bio* (Jan 15, 2020)

It all depends which versions of each one shows up.  Cerrone has been in a lot of wars and it's taking its toll on him.  If he can avoid the left hand and take the fight to the 3rd round or deeper, his chances go way up.  The Notorious One has always been notorious for having less than stellar cardio.  I'm definitely pulling for Cerrone!

I don't like McGregor because he never defended either title that he won.  That's not a true champion!  Plus when he sucker punched that 50 year old guy in the bar because he wouldn't drink a shot from McGregor's label, that really spoke volumes about his character.


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 15, 2020)

I think the weight gain could hurt CONNOR. He's notorious for gassing out. I like CERRONE in this one if he can withstand the first 2-3 rounds. CONNOR is going to come out swinging for a KO. I'd love to see CERRONE submit him but a knockout would be satisfying.


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 15, 2020)

I think Conor will use Cowboy as a punching bag...I feel bad for Cerrone, but he deserves a great payday


----------



## MR. BMJ (Jan 15, 2020)

I favor Conor the first 2 rounds, but if he doesn't put Cerrone away in either, then I think it's Cerrone's favor from the third onward. Cerrone needs to watch the left and the leg kicks from Conor. Conor needs to come in conditioned or he will lose. He seriously needs to stay at lower weight divisions where he has better cardio. Cerrone is crafty on the ground, and if Conor gets tired in later rounds, I wouldn't be surprised if he gets submitted. 

At the end of the day, Conor needs this win more than Cerrone. If Cerrone loses, he will still be fine, as he is game to fight anybody anytime, and Dana likes that...well, we all like that. 

Not sure how anybody can dislike Cerrone, he is a warrior, win or lose. I just wish he was more consistent...he'll go on a streak, then lose out of nowhere. He can beat almost anybody if he is on his game. I love watching Conor fight, but like Bio mentioned....him punching that old man was ridiculous.


----------

